# Strain Selection Help



## kubefuism (May 14, 2008)

Dear Friends, my time here on MP has educated and enlightened me.  I want to first thank you for all the help.  Now that I want to move up into known strains, I am having difficultly in finding information on characteristics of the strains.  I know that everyone searches for that perfect low height, good yield, *low odor*, fast veg and flower times.... And so am I.  Any advice with experience of a low odorous strain would be appricated beyond the expression of words.  Thanks everyone :watchplant:


----------



## choking_victim (May 14, 2008)

I don't believe you can find all of these traits in one plant. You can possibly find 2 of these in one plant. like low height, fast veg would be your lowrider strains/the. 
  take off the faster veg, and add some weight, and you have top-44 or early special.
  There are too many strains to be correct, but I think you should check out 'aurora indica' it's a decent producer, has a short flowering period, low height, not sure about odor, and un-like most fast flowering plants, it has a high T.H.C. count.
 so In my opinion of what you're looking for, I would check it out.


----------



## ms_1 (May 14, 2008)

Big Bud is easy to grow and will meet most of those criteria.  The odor would be its down side but it's not super smelly and could be overcome.  Yield is great but some say its not as potent.  I think it's fine.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 14, 2008)

> Any advice with experience of a low odorous strain would be appricated beyond the expression of words.


Nirvana Northern Lights...and it won't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## kubefuism (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the direction everyone.  I will further investigate all named strains.  I figured all the critiria was nearly impossible to fulfill.  My quest continues....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2008)

Most seed banks give pretty good descriptions about their seeds--size, yield, odor, flowering.

I grew C99 and Apollo 11 my first grow (from Joey Weed when Heaven's Staircase was still around).  It was easy to grow, easy to clone, a good up high, decent yield, quick flowering period and very low odor.  You might want to check it out.


----------



## kubefuism (May 17, 2008)

Awesome suggestions... Yes, I was able to find the yield, height, indoor/outdoor/feminized, flowering period, and something called harvest month.  Now I wasn't sure if the cycle was started in Jan. or was it respective to the climate; for the harvest month.  And for indoor grow started at any time, it wasn't much direction.  Odor I just couldnot find at all.  So I went pandering for experience. That's great input, I'll add the strains to my list :watchplant:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2008)

Here's a link to Joey Weed's C99

http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html

It does mention low odor and an indoor flowering period of 50 days.  Another real plus with C99 is that it can take a lot of stress without going hermie. Check out Apollo11 while at Joey's site.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 17, 2008)

One thing to consider when looking and reading the breeders description. Thats just an educated guess and they are trying to _sell_ something. They'll sweeten up the description most of the time. I've never grown a plant that was exactly like the breeders description. Just buy lots of strains. Keep your options wide imo.


----------



## kubefuism (May 20, 2008)

Oh yes...my mind is wide open to suggestion. As I go through the sites I learn about more and more strains and have just created a shopping list I want to work my way through.  As my arrangments change, it will allow for for options of strains, as well as space for the temple. W.W.x N.L.#5, Great White Shark, Oh Zone (Chemo x O.G. Kush) are all on the dream team.


----------



## smokybear (May 20, 2008)

Those all sound like good choices. Take a look through the strain and smoke reports and maybe that will help you to make your decision. I just settled on white widow from dr chronic. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------

